# Who here uses Schultz Aquatic Soil....



## Melissa3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Also, why do you use it and how are you using it? I'm just trying to get some ideas.....

Thanks, 
Melissa


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

A lot of us use a similar product that is cheaper. It's called Soilmaster Select. It can be purchased at your local Lesco store for $17.00 for a 50 lb. bag. It works really well. If you have a friendly Lesco they can even order in the charcoal color for you. www.lesco.com


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I had set up one tank with it. First adding Peat, then some silica sand to hold it down, then some Latrite, all three very thin layers, not even full layers, you should be able to see the lower layer thru the top layer, then about 2.5 to 3 inches of the Schultz. I have also set up tanks the same way with SMS Charcoal and they both work well, probably the same, I just prefer the look of the Charcoal to the Beige of the Schultz, but both work fine and which ever you can find and if priced right will be a good choice to use.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I've been using Schultz clay conditioner, which is exactly the same as Schultz aquatic plant soil, just in bigger bags for a lower price. 40 pound bags for around 15 dollars. I've been using it in the majority of my tanks for ten years now. The main reason I use it is because of the price, and it works just as well as any other substrate. Soilmaster select is basically the same product from a competing company and the product is not available in the Pacific Northwest. Maybe its in your area. They are both fired clay soil. The only thing I do not like about Schultz is it's very light weight, so I mix it with gravel just to give it more bulk so it will hold the plants down better.


----------

